

Show HN: Shoeboxify is your shoebox for Facebook - gdonelli
http://www.shoeboxify.com/show-HN

======
duiker101
\- Startup name: *ify

\- Social network related (bonus point for naming facebook in headline)

\- Heavy use of eye candy

\- Reference to old thing (does anybody still puts photos in showboxes?)

Startup hipster status: Confirmed.

/joking

It looks nice but I really do not understand the use of this... If my pictures
are already on facebook..why wuold I want to put them on here? They would
still be on facebook so... I do not understand what problem does this solve?
you say that the pictures are buried by noise...but..there are albums, there
is a section just to see the photos.. I am a missing something here?

~~~
gdonelli
nice, I like the hipster comment.. although I am not an hipster designer.

I would encourage you to read the story section on the website.

To sum it up. There are personal and intimate memories on Facebook (such as
past relationships and in general phases in your life that are meaningful but
over) which you might not be comfortable to share anymore after years they
happened... and yet they are very important to you.

I want a better space for those memories which is more intimate and for my
eyes only

------
gdonelli
Hi there!

I started Shoeboxify a few months ago after leaving my job at Apple last
winter. I am seeking thoughts and feedback about the idea.

We have been sharing our lives on Facebook for several years now. We shared
pictures of our boyfriends and girlfriends, our fun college years, and perhaps
even our first child. Facebook collects so many meaningful photos and stories
about our lives, but usually they are buried by noise in the form of YouTube
videos, advertisements and updates from people no longer active in our lives.

Shoeboxify is about finding a safe and private container for our feelings.
Shoeboxify is not only about privacy, it is also about organizing our photos
and post away from the noise of Facebook.

=== On the technical side ===

I would encourage you to play with the shoebox on the page. Also try to resize
the browser window to simulate the mobile screen experience, the scaling of
the shoebox is optimized (i.e. it is not proportional, so that the text is
always easy to read). The whole page is drawn starting from 5 images
(<http://www.shoeboxify.com/show-HN/sprites/>) and I used canvas all over to
draw the UI.

Thanks HN community!

~~~
username3
Why not just mark photos on Facebook as private? Is it not possible to mark
single photos in albums as private?

We could download our history including our photos from Facebook and put them
on Dropbox.

~~~
gdonelli
You can change your privacy settings with the photos you own (ie you uploaded
them), but not for the pictures you are tagged in.

Last time I checked the download history feature of FB didn't included photos
you were tagged in either.

I want a beautiful place were my memories live. Using a file system like drop
box to store them I think it will be pretty sad for such a valuable assent.

Check out the story section to know what I mean.

------
aredstone
When is this going to be ready for use? Will I be able to export all my
shoeboxify photos to my own digital archive?

------
alyx
IE 10 not supported? Lame.

~~~
gdonelli
Yes, I focused on getting an excellent user experience and to make my life
easier in this pre-release version focus on getting it right for Chrome,
Safari and Firefox.

Check it out with a compatible browser I hope you can appreciate the polish. I
wanted no compromise PS: it also doesn't work on Android for same reason

